# riley and ruby



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

Well riley didn't really have a good day today, he was not the best with his manners. Throw himself a bit and wanted to trot around. Mind you he's been inside for a week and there was snow on the deck. He lives the snow and goes loppy! Being 3 I think I'd maybe be the same. He settled right back down! Ruby was lovely, very nice little school session. Starting to work throw her body and balance herself nicely. For a ex-racer she's taking very nicely to schooling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

